# Can Anybody Tell Me Anything About This Watch?



## gaumont (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd always adored this watch and was recently offered it as a gift. Although it has suffered a reasonable amount of damage through the years, I really love the face and style of the watch. I'd really love to know any information at all as the watch itself gives nothing away.

The watch face [which can be seen much more closely here : FULL PHOTO ] says "Gaumont aquatite" "17 jewels lever" "shock resistant"

The Back of the watch says "waterprotected antimagnetic steel back" "antichoc"

The inside of the wrist strap says "Expandro patent, stainless steel, made in Germany"

As I said, any information at all is better than none, even a better educated guess at age would be hugely appreciated.

Phil
​


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I can tell you this for sure: The picture link is broken !! :shocking:


----------

